# Islabike Beinn 20" - welche Größe Mow Joe



## müsing (6. August 2010)

hallo.
welche reifen passt in ein beinn 20". 1,85 oder passt auch ein 2,0er?

danke


----------



## müsing (8. August 2010)

keener?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1979 (9. August 2010)

Hallo

Ich habe zwar kein Beinn 20", aber beide Mow Joe Größen verbaut. Der 1,85x20 ist 55mm breit, der 2,0x20 misst 60mm, gemessen jeweils an der breitesten Stelle.
Vielleicht hilft Dir das ja weiter.

Gruß

Andi


----------



## müsing (9. August 2010)

andi1979 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe zwar kein Beinn 20", aber beide Mow Joe Größen verbaut. Der 1,85x20 ist 55mm breit, der 2,0x20 misst 60mm, gemessen jeweils an der breitesten Stelle.
> Vielleicht hilft Dir das ja weiter.
> ...



ja, das hilft. danke dir!


----------



## papa deluxe (9. Oktober 2010)

und, welcher passt nun ins 20er Beinn?
Würde mich auch interessieren.

der papa


----------



## müsing (9. Oktober 2010)

papa deluxe schrieb:


> und, welcher passt nun ins 20er Beinn?
> Würde mich auch interessieren.
> 
> der papa



Hab den 1.85er gekauft. Der passt locker und reicht auch aus.


----------



## papa deluxe (10. Oktober 2010)

Jo, danke


----------



## papa deluxe (15. Oktober 2010)

Moin,
mit welchem Druck lasst ihr eure Kids mit dem Mow Joe fahren? Die mindestens geforderten 3 Bar erscheinen mir für meinen Sohn (ca. 17 KG) etwas viel zu sein, geschweige denn die max. 7 Bar 

Grüße
der papa


----------



## müsing (15. Oktober 2010)

papa deluxe schrieb:


> Moin,
> mit welchem Druck lasst ihr eure Kids mit dem Mow Joe fahren? Die mindestens geforderten 3 Bar erscheinen mir für meinen Sohn (ca. 17 KG) etwas viel zu sein, geschweige denn die max. 7 Bar
> 
> Grüße
> der papa



kommt drauf an, wo sie fährt. ich würde mal sagen höchstens 3 bar, und falls sie mal ins gelände fährt, so wenig wie möglich. meine tochter wiegt so 15 kg


----------



## StephanSchwind (17. November 2010)

Aloha,

was hälst du denn alternativ vom einem Maxxix DTH 20x1,75 oder 20x1,95 wiegen jeweils 335gr bzw. 350gr und fahren sich bestimmt auch nicht schlecht..

Gruss
Stephan


----------



## müsing (17. November 2010)

StephanSchwind schrieb:


> Aloha,
> 
> was hälst du denn alternativ vom einem Maxxix DTH 20x1,75 oder 20x1,95 wiegen jeweils 335gr bzw. 350gr und fahren sich bestimmt auch nicht schlecht..
> 
> ...



zu den Reifen kann ich nichts sagen, da ich sie nicht kenne.

probier es aus und berichte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deer_KB1 (22. April 2011)

Hi,
passt auch noch das Schutzblech von Isla mit dem Mow Joe 1,85"?
Vielen Dank für die Antwort.
/Deer_KB1


----------



## chris5000 (22. April 2011)

Deer_KB1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> passt auch noch das Schutzblech von Isla mit dem Mow Joe 1,85"?
> /Deer_KB1



Ich behaupte mal: Nein. 
(Da schon für die 1.75 Continental Explorer, die Islabikes optional anbietet,  auf islabikes.com auf Inkompatibilität mit den Schutzblechen hingewiesen wird.)


----------



## Deer_KB1 (22. April 2011)

Davon gehe ich leider auch aus. Ich habe nur gehofft, das es doch passt. Isla sagt auch 1,75" wäre die letzte passende reifengrösse und hier wurden auch schon 1,85 " gefahren.
/Deer_KB1


----------



## rollo13 (3. Juli 2012)

Juhu,

der Schwalbe Black Jack 20" x 1.9 passt doch sogar mit den Schutzblechen im Beinn 20 small rein!

Siehe Bilder im Profil.


----------

